# wellness vs canidae



## oso the lab (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello i have a chocolate lab puppy and he is 11 weeks old. i know you guys get these questions alot but what dog food is better for a puppy? wellness or canidae? Right now my puppy is on wellness but ive heard some positives and negatives. please help me out guys? i would apreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Canidae, hands down. Wellness is a marketing company, their products aren't near as good and as diversified as Canidae. What's interesting is Canidae has better ingredients, much more meat and meat meals and yet it costs a good deal less than Wellness. So in the long run Canidae has more meat and many different kinds of meat meals, while Wellness costs more and has less. It's up to you though. I've never had problems with either.


----------



## oso the lab (Mar 5, 2011)

thankyou so much. and what if i have half and half left over frome both canidae and wellness could i mix it up till i get another pure canide bag?


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats a tough one..they are both excellent foods IMO. I know some people's dogs do have issue's with canidae due to how many diff meats are in the food. Wellness is great...but I seem to hear alot about dogs having gas and loose stools on it. Wellness Core (their grain free line) however is excellent and seems to be a favorite on this forum and several others. It gets 5/5 stars from dogfoodadvisor.com and both the regular wellness and canidae gets 4/5. Still good ratings either way. Canidae is quite a bit cheaper. And they also have a grain free version. Retails here for about $44.99 for 44lbs of their regular formula and around the sanme price for their grain free, but the bag is 30lbs. The wellness core is around $59.99/26lbs. They are all recommended by the Whole Dog Journal. If I had to choose..and if money isn't a big factor..Wellness Core gets my vote personally. Otherwise if I chose canidae, I'd get the grain free.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've never used Wellness, but I did use Canidae ALS for many many years with no problems at all. I guess it just depends on what your dog does better on. But if Canidae's cheaper, well that would be a selling point to me


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to go with Wellness although I can only speak for their Puppy kibbles. Never tried their adult kibbles, once Stitch reached about a year old I switched her to Innova EVO. Daisy is on Wellness Puppy right and will switch her to Innova EVO when she reaches about a year old. 

Canidae and Wellness are great kibble, you just gotta see which food is best agrees with your pup since every dog is different.

If you want to switch you can start by adding 1/4 new kibble and then titrate up from there.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Canidae, hands down. Wellness is a marketing company, their products aren't near as good and as diversified as Canidae. What's interesting is Canidae has better ingredients, much more meat and meat meals and yet it costs a good deal less than Wellness. So in the long run Canidae has more meat and many different kinds of meat meals, while Wellness costs more and has less. It's up to you though. I've never had problems with either.


This made me laugh! Wellness was the first "ultra premium" food I bought years ago and their canned cat food remains one of the most reliable foods I feed. OTOH, I have always found their kibbles overpriced despite how well the labels read. And I've liked and fed Canidae for years, considered them a "poor man's Innova" and whatever the changes in formula always appreciated the price/quality ratio. We recently tried the Grain Free ALS for our dog and had very good results (although I rotate several different kibbles and also feed raw).

I think Canidae, Natural Balance, and now, Whole Earth Farms by Merrick are the best bang for the buck kibbles. If fed with good quality canned, some good human food or fresh raw, a dog could do a lot worse. Though I have no dog in this fight, , thanks for defending Canidae?


----------

